# How do I correct this



## plasticman (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello,

I just built a small N scale layout with a few turnouts and I have alittle problem with the wiring. The layout is a figure 8 and then two outer ovall tracks around it. I have one feeder wire connected to the ovall track(s) then the wire goes back to my tech 4 transformer with DC terminals. The other feeder wire goes to the figure 8 track, then goes back to the transformer. (Im sure this is wrong, because I am new at this)

Here is what happens. The train goes forward and reverse on the ovall with no problems. I then switch it to go on the figure 8 track, It will go forward almost 3/4 of the way until it hits the other turnout, then it stops. I have to switch the direction button on the transformer for the train to continue to go forward.

Im thinking I need to run a bus wire around the whole layout and connect my wires to it and then have a pair of wires going to the transformer. Or am I still wrong.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

With two rails the feeds have to be on the same side. I would guess one of them is reversed. Normally you short out but you must have an insulated section.


----------



## plasticman (Dec 22, 2009)

Not sure what you mean by having the feeds on the same side of the track. Yes, I do have a insulated track at the very end of the ovall. You think that may be whats causing this problem?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

With two sets of wires lets say red and black.
Red is one terminal,black the other. 
In a loop the red is placed outside,the black inside.
When viewed the bottom rail is black redfrom top to bottom.
The top rail is red black from top to bottom.

If you have your wires wrong when you pass over the insulated strip it will go backwards.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If I can run this even further into the ground...*grins*...take T-Man's red and black wires and picture this. Your engine has metal wheels that contact the hot and ground tracks. Let's say the left wheel is on the hot track. Let's also say the red wire is your hot wire. So, on the oval, your circuit consists of the red wire going to the left (outer) track, and from the left track to the left wheel, making the train go forwards. BUT...on your figure 8, your circuit has the wires reversed. Your red wire is connecting to the right track and right wheel instead of the left track and left wheel. Your train enters the turnout, hits the reversed current direction, and tries to slam itself into reverse. All in all, this is not a good state of affairs and you probably need to reverse your two wires on the figure 8.


----------

